# Hear me out!



## Pursuit (Jul 21, 2015)

This site may not have people who listen to hiphop. Im still going to post a song I wrote.       Any feedback appreciated

https://soundcloud.com/pursu1t/hearmeout


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 25, 2015)

I am not a huge fan of Rap/hiphop.. but, this.. I really liked.. fabulous work Pursuit.. Haaa ha.. I can understand why you also write poetry... sorta goes with writing any kind of music. It is always about message, rhythm and flow...Thanks for sharing your music with me.. Peace always... Julia


----------



## Blade (Jul 25, 2015)

I have to say I am not up to speed on hiphop, or any other modern music as far as that goes, but I did like that piece. :eagerness: It is what i would consider 'performance poetry', going a step beyond oral into a speach, music and dance presentation.

Enjoyed:flower:


----------



## Pursuit (Jul 29, 2015)

If i ever do music, i wanna rap with meaning and purpose.


----------

